# Blasc 3 - WoW-Account-Erkennung



## Macalanias (19. Februar 2011)

da die sufu mir nichts her gab schreib ich mal nen neuen thread dazu:

blasc 3 erkennt bei mir schlicht weg meinen account nicht. ich hatte vorher blasc 2.5 welches ich deinstallierte und auch extra mit der sufu von windows alle übrigen blasc daten löschte um meinen rechner komplett blasc-jungfräulich zu machen um dann blasc 3 zu installieren. nun das simple problem auf das ich gern eine exakte antwort hätte:

meine wow account wird von blasc 3 nicht erkannt. der pfad zum spiel stimmt aber. das "b" unten rechts neben der uhr erscheint ebenfalls nicht, obwohl blasc ja eigtl läuft sonst könnte ich nicht in den einstellungen sein...also...sagt an was da sache ist und was ich zu tun habe ^^


----------



## Macalanias (20. Februar 2011)

24h sind rum und noch immer hat keiner eine antwort auf das problem? =(


----------



## Lorianda (20. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin kein Spezialis was das angeht, aber vielleicht kann ich ein paar Tipps geben, die Dir weiterhelfen:

1.) Das Programm kannst Du starten, schau mal bei Optionen, ob der Hacken gesetzt ist bei: "Blasc beim Windows Start ausführen" und "Automatisch Anmelden wenn Blasc startet"
2.) Ist deine Anmeldung korrekt? Ich habe immer den falschen Benutzernamen eingegeben, als ich dann den Richtigen genommen habe, funzte es sofort
3) Wenn Du bei der Option "Verbindung" auf "Test" gehst, wäre die Meldung interessant? Unter normalen Umständen sollte "Verbindung okay" erscheinen.

Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter... 
Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2011)

@TE:

Du weißt schon dass Wochenende ist? Da arbeiten die wenigsten Computec Mitarbeiter.

Außerdem, gibt es unter http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ ein How-To. Da schon mal reingeschaut?

PS: WoW kopiert oder installiert? Welches Windows? Wohin installiert/kopiert?


----------



## Macalanias (20. Februar 2011)

beide haken sind drin
anmeldung ist korrekt
verbindung ist okay
das mini how to von 4 schritten hat mir nicht geholfen
wow ist installiert
windows xp sp3 32bit
F:\World of Warcraft\World of Warcraft der pfad wird von blasc auch anstandlos erkannt, aber der wow-profiler gibt noch immer keine einzigen account zur auswahl vor.

grade installierte ich blasc nochmal neu, checkte alle einstellungen und startete zur probe den rechner neu. blasc hing sich beim booten auf

Das Array darf nicht NULL sein.
Parametername: bytes
 bei System.Text.Encoding.GetString(Byte[] bytes)
 bei Blasc.Common.ZipHelper.DecompressString(Byte[] data)
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WDB.KnownIdEntry.ReadKnownIds(String file)
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WDB.KnownIdEntry._Downloader_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
 bei Blasc.Network.WebFileDownloader._WebClient_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
 bei System.Net.WebClient.OnDownloadFileCompleted(AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
 bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadFileOperationCompleted(Object arg)

war die error nachricht die auch auch in dem errorfenster von blasc sendete. zu dem kam beim manuell starten nach dem blasc crash das proxy fenster von blasc...warum auch immer ich hab bisher bei keiner sache die inet brauch iwas davon einstellen müssen. das "b" neben der uhr ist inzwischen aufgetaucht.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2011)

Macalanias schrieb:


> 24h sind rum und noch immer hat keiner eine antwort auf das problem? =(



Das ist aber kein Geheimnis.  Wir können keinen 24/7-Support leisten, machen aus diesem Grund auch keinen Einzelsupport und am Wochenende generell keinen, außer die Seite hat sich komplett verabschiedet.

Das beschriebene Problem scheint aber mit Verbindungsschwierigkeiten zusammenzuhängen. Das ist kein generelles Problem und konnte bisher auch nicht reproduziert werden, jedoch wissen wir davon. Auf dem Rechner meines Bruders passierte das bis vor kurzem auch - mittlerweile läuft es wie von Zauberhand ganz normal, ohne dass er was verändert hat.

Ein aktueller Verdacht lieft auf dem Addon-Updater oder generell einem der Module/Plugins, dass BLASC3 aufhängt, wenn es nicht sofort eine Verbindung zu unseren Servern bekommt.


----------



## Macalanias (21. Februar 2011)

zam da kann ich deinem Bruder nur recht geben. Ich habe gestern wie gesagt blasc nicht zum laufen bekommen und gerade logge ich ein bei buffed und sehe meine chars wurden geupdatet....in blasc ist mein wow-account wie von geisterhand aufgetaucht....ind sofern kommt das mit der zauberhand gut hin


----------



## Lucyfaé (1. Juni 2011)

Na ganz Geil.

Ich hab grad das oben beschriebene Problem, und dachte mir "liest du dir das hier mal durch, ggf bekommste ja ne lösung". Pustekuchen. Da muss ich wohl doch meine Jedi-Kräfte einsetzen und das Teil davon "überzeugen" dass es kooperieren will :/

MAEH!! *weint*


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2011)

Lucyfaé schrieb:


> Ich hab grad das oben beschriebene Problem, und dachte mir "liest du dir das hier mal durch, ggf bekommste ja ne lösung". Pustekuchen. Da muss ich wohl doch meine Jedi-Kräfte einsetzen und das Teil davon "überzeugen" dass es kooperieren will :/



Naja, die Aufhänger durch Verbindungsprobleme zu unserem Server wurde zwischenzeitlich eigentlich behoben. Was klemmt denn?


----------



## Orise (6. September 2011)

Also ich hab das selbige Problem.
Blasc 3 reibungslos installiert.
Wow addon installiert.
Pfad wird richtig erkannt habs auch manuell nochmal geändert.
Doch unter Wow-Profiler wird mir nichts angezeigt gähnende leere..

?? o.O

Hatte iweo mal was gelesen das das 5 min dauern kann.. jetzt nach 20 minuten hat er grad mal 1 acc erkannt ? is das normal?
Liegt es evtl an der vielzahl an chars?^^


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Orise schrieb:


> Hatte iweo mal was gelesen das das 5 min dauern kann.. jetzt nach 20 minuten hat er grad mal 1 acc erkannt ? is das normal?
> Liegt es evtl an der vielzahl an chars?^^



Wieviele sind es denn? Wie groß (in MB oder K ist die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua (ohne .bak) im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\DEIN_ACCOUNT\SavedVariables\ ?


----------



## Nisbo (23. September 2011)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, ich habe 5 wow Accounts auf meinem Battlenet Account, alle Accounts starte ich in dem selben wow Verzeichnis.
Die Erkennung der Accounts gibt mir aber auch ein Rätsel auf da ich nicht weis wie diese funktioniert, also live wenn wow gestartet ist oder auch erst wenn man wow wieder schließt.

Wie ich es mitbekommen habe wird es wohl letzteres sein, man muß wow starten, schließen, starten um dann in BLASC unter Einstellungen seinen Account auszuwählen.
Eine Logik ist da allerdings nicht zu erkennen, irgendwie hängt BLASC immer einen Account hinterher und den letzten Account bekomme ich gar nicht rein.

Hauptaccount
wow1
wow3
wow4

sind drin, wow2 will nicht rein, auch einen Char den ich gerade Level wurde gestern abend nicht übertragen obwohl das PopUp unten rechts bei windows7 (64bit) kam
heute morgen wurde er dann übertragen also ich alle chars nochmal eingeloggt habe um den Eventboss zu machen.

Viele Einstellungen gibt es ja in BLASC nicht die man falsch machen kann, ich habe nur die Autoupdatefunktion ausgeschaltet.
Netzwerktest wurde bestanden und es wurden ja inzwischen auch schon chars übertragen, von wow4 allerdings kein Char aber immerhin ist der Account in der BLASC Liste drin.

Gibt es da evtl Probleme beim Multiboxen ? Bzw wenn man allgemein WoW mehrmals startet ?
Die Meldung das alles übertragen wurde kommt jedesmal wenn man WoW beendet.

Bin gerne bereit da weitere Tests zu machen


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2011)

Aktuell nimmt BLASC nur einen Account pro Rechner mit. Das müsste man nochmal überarbeiten.

Dem Profiler-Addon selbst ist die Anzahl der Accounts aber eigentlich egal. Nur wenn sich die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua (in \WTF\Account\Accountname\SavedVariables) zu sehr aufbläst (3MB und mehr) kann sie unser Parser nicht mehr verarbeiten.


----------



## Freshman0815 (17. Januar 2012)

Huhu!

Is zwar schon ein wenig älter das Thema, aber an sich findet man wenig darüber

Ich nutzte jetzt lange Zeit den Curse Client, der mir aber aufgrund seines Speeds und der häufigen Hänger bärisch auf den Tiger geht.
Da bin ich kurzer Hand mal auf Blasc 3 umgestiegen.
Mein Problem:
Ich hab WoW als Live Client auffer Platte und den WoW PTR Client.

Blasc will aber nur den PTR erkennen, dieser liegt derzeit auf D:\Games\wow PTR
Mein Live Client aber auf C:\Games\World of Warcraft

Wenn ich Blasc automatisch suchen lasse, hat er nur den PTR im Fundus, manuell aufs C:\ Verzeichnis sagt er mir "Invalid WoW Installation".
Der PTR ist im übrigen installiert, der Live Client kopiert!

System: Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, Blasc 3

Gibts da ne Hilfestellung oder ne Lösung für?!


----------



## Freshman0815 (19. Januar 2012)

Gibt keinen Support, oder doch?




Nuja, fliegt's wieder runner vonner Pladde.




MfG


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2012)

Nach dem Mailverkehr mit Freshman0815 erstmal danke für das Feedback  

Für Benutzer, die ein ähnliches Problem haben sollten:


Offensichtlich legt in diesem Fall World of Warcraft bzw. der Launcher kein Registry-Einträge mehr an, egal ob man das Spiel es als Administrator startet oder nicht. Die Registrierungseinträge benötigt BLASC jedoch, um das Spiel korrekt zu erkennen.


*Solange der Launcher die Keys aber nicht anlegt, kann ichleider nur folgendes Workaround anbieten: *

START -> Ausführen (Oder alternativ direkt im Ausführen-Feld) -> regedit

Wechselt in der Registry nun zu:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE-> SOFTWARE -> Blizzard Entertainment -> World of Warcraft

Sollten die Registry-Ordner "Blizzard Entertainment" und/oder "World of Warcraft" hier nicht existieren, legt Ihr sie folgendermaßen an:

Rechtsklick auf SOFTWARE -> Neu -> Schlüssel
Tragt als Namen "Blizzard Entertainment" ein

Rechtsklick auf Blizzard Entertainment -> Neu -> Schlüssel

Tragt als Namen "World of Warcraft" ein

Rechtsklick auf World of Warcraft -> Neu -> Zeichenfolge

Unbedingt Groß-/Kleinschreibung beachten!!! 
Name: GamePath 
Typ: REG_SZ 
Wert: Laufwerkbuchstabe:\Pfad_zur_WoW_ Installation\Launcher.exe

Rechtsklick auf World of Warcraft -> Neu -> Zeichenfolge

Unbedingt Groß-/Kleinschreibung beachten!!! 
Name: InstallPath
Typ: REG_SZ
Wert: Laufwerkbuchstabe:\Pfad_zur_WoW_ Installation_*ohne*_Abschließendes_Backslash


----------



## Centerman (27. Juli 2012)

Oh ja fein. Besten Dank für die Erklärung. Hab lange gesucht und jetzt klappt es auch:-)


----------



## Firefoot (30. August 2012)

Nur zur Info - mit einer Neuinstallation unter 5.0.4 kommt jetzt auch immer : "Invalid WoW Installation".
Grund dürfte sein weil die "Launcher.exe" nun plötzlich "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe" heißt.

Gruß aus Wien!

Michael


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2012)

Ich nochmal:

Bist du sicher, dass die Datei "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]World of Warcraft Launcher.exe[/font]" heißt? Bei mir heißt sie weiterhin Launcher.exe (Update, keine Neuinstallation).
Hat sich irgendwie sonst noch was an den Pfaden oder ggf. Registry-Einträgen bei dir geändert?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2012)

Bei mir (Update) heißt die Datei auch "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe". Eine reine "Launcher.exe" hab ich nicht mehr im WoW-Ordner.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei mir (Update) heißt die Datei auch "World of Warcraft Launcher.exe". Eine reine "Launcher.exe" hab ich nicht mehr im WoW-Ordner.



Ich jetzt auch -.-

Aber BLASC3 orientiert sich eh nicht am Launcher - eher an den Registry-Einträgen. Win7/64bit - meine Version findet WoW -.- Das machts nicht einfacher.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2012)

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, in welchen Ordner Firefoot WoW installiert hat.


----------



## Firefoot (5. September 2012)

Hallo - die Datei heißt wirklich so - englischer (EU) Client - Pfade sind gleich geblieben.


lg

Michael


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2012)

Welches OS?
Wohin installiert?


----------



## Firefoot (6. September 2012)

Windows 7 64-bit
Unter C:\Games\World of Warcraft


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2012)

Hast du den Launcher (vor BLASC3) mal als Administrator gestartet?


----------



## Firefoot (7. September 2012)

Blasc 3 is im Autostart - Launcher start ich prinzipiell als Admin.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (15. September 2012)

Hab dasselbe Problem, WoW heut neu installiert, eingestiegen und in alle Chars eingeloggt.

Danach die registry Einträge nachgetragen die ZAM 2011 hier reingeschrieben hat.

Dann Blasc 3 installiert und nach dem HowTo eingestellt.

Problem: Er findet keine WoW Installation und Manuell kann man auch nichts einstellen, "Invalid WoW Installation".


Win 7 Home Premium 64bit
C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\

Ist der fehler noch aktuell oder hinke ich mit meine Problemen wiedermal hinterher ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2012)

Ich würde dir als erstes mal empfehlen das Spiel nicht in den Programme-Ordner zu installieren.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich würde dir als erstes mal empfehlen das Spiel nicht in den Programme-Ordner zu installieren.



Grund ist, dass WoW selbst zum Teil keine Rechte hat innerhalb des Ordners zu schreiben bzw. die Auslagerungsdateien abzulegen.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (17. September 2012)

Also ich hab WoW immer in den Standard Ordner installiert und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme ^^

Die Frage ist nur, hilft mir eine Installation in ein anderes Verzeichnis bei meinem BLASC3 Problem? Glaub ich nämlich eher nicht da ich am Notebook komplett die selben Systemvorraussetzungen habe, nur das WoW schon vor Patch 5.0.4 installiert war, genauso wie BLASC3, und da funktioniert alles reibungslos.


----------



## Firefoot (18. September 2012)

Hab inzwischen Blasc auch schon 2x neu installiert - weiterhin "ungültige WOW-Installation" .......


----------



## Ttroxor (18. September 2012)

Hallo

seit Patch 5.o4 werden meine Charaktere nicht mehr über Blasc aktualisiert.
_( manueller Upload/ Import über die BlascProfiler.lua u./o. Arsenal ist möglich nach mehrmaligen Versuchen)_

Ebensowenig funktioniert dementsprechend die Autoblock Funktion nicht.

In Anbetracht der Problematik und da hier im Forum ebenso andere User Fehler beim Charakter Upload melden:

Meine erste Vermutung war, das dies mit der Lua Fehler Problematik in Zusammenhang stehen könnte,
was mittlerweile ja mit Hilfe meines Beitrages vom 14.09. 2012 behoben worden ist = Programmupdate auf 5.0.1

Meine System Daten zwecks Einkränzung des Fehlers:
WIN 7 Ultimate 64 bit Servicepack 1 sowie Kaspersky Pure immer Uptodate
WOW ist schon immer auf anderer Partition installiert.
Installations- und Netzwerkverbindungsfehler sind ausgeschlossen.
Verbindungstest über Blasc Hauptfenster erfolgreich.
WOW läuft unter 64 bit.
*
!!! Meine Vermutung bzg. des Fehlers !!! :*
Im _*Unterschied zu vor Patch 5.04*_ ist mir aufgefallen das unter BLASC- Optionen die Einstellung
*"Word of Warcraft Pfade "* nur noch über *" Automatische Erkennung der WOW Installation "* möglich ist.
Bei manuellem " Pfad hinzufügen" wird *"Invalid WOW Installation"* ausgegeben.

MFG
ttroxor

Edith: Die Einträge in der Regestry wurden abgeändert ( siehe Beitrag #16 von ZAM)
 	was keine Veränderung bewirkt hat.

Edith 2:
Alle Charaktere wurden durch Arsenal neu eingefügt.
Die Markierten wurden gespielt und durch BlascProfiler automatisch übertragen.
Dabei wurden/werden * die Daten wohl nicht richtig übertragen* , d. h. Erfolge usw. werden nicht gelistet und 
seitdem fehlt das Rassebild bei den markierten/gespielten Chars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefoot (19. September 2012)

Ach ja - wo bekomm ich nun - falls existent - eine Patch 5.0.5-Version des Blasc Profilers her. Da Blasc3 mein WOW net erkennt bekomm ich auch das Add-On net und kann nicht mal manuell hochladen .....


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Firefoot schrieb:


> Ach ja - wo bekomm ich nun - falls existent - eine Patch 5.0.5-Version des Blasc Profilers her. Da Blasc3 mein WOW net erkennt bekomm ich auch das Add-On net und kann nicht mal manuell hochladen .....



Auf der Seite für manuelle Uploads findest du auch den Download für den Profiler. 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload 

5.0.1


----------



## Firefoot (20. September 2012)

Danke ZAM - is eine große Hilfe!


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> 7Edith 2:
> Alle Charaktere wurden durch Arsenal neu eingefügt.
> Die Markierten wurden gespielt und durch BlascProfiler automatisch übertragen.
> Dabei wurden/werden * die Daten wohl nicht richtig übertragen* , d. h. Erfolge usw. werden nicht gelistet und
> seitdem fehlt das Rassebild bei den markierten/gespielten Chars.





War ein Problem durch ne ID-Umstellung durch Blizz - ist eigentlich behoben, aber bitte nochmal beobachten.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (24. September 2012)

Ist jetzt schon eine Problemlösung in arbeit oder gibt es eventuell schon eine Lösung für mein (und damit bin ich ja nicht allein) oben genanntes Problem? 
Ein bisschen hab ich nämlich das Gefühl das bei den Antworten die mir gegeben wurden eine klare Themenverfehlung besteht, da überhaupt nicht auf das Problem eingegangen wurde.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2012)

snaketheripper09 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon eine Problemlösung in arbeit oder gibt es eventuell schon eine Lösung für mein (und damit bin ich ja nicht allein) oben genanntes Problem?
> Ein bisschen hab ich nämlich das Gefühl das bei den Antworten die mir gegeben wurden eine klare Themenverfehlung besteht, da überhaupt nicht auf das Problem eingegangen wurde.



Wir analysieren das noch.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2012)

Wir haben das Problem gefunden, können es aber leider erst morgen patchen.


----------



## Firefoot (26. September 2012)

Juhu - das wäre ganz toll!


----------



## snaketheripper09 (26. September 2012)

Danke das ihr euch darum kümmert =)


----------



## Firefoot (28. September 2012)

Blasc hat sich gerade aktualisiert - und siehe da mein wow wird wieder erkannt - doppelt zwar, aber es wird erkannt - Danke


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2012)

Firefoot schrieb:


> Blasc hat sich gerade aktualisiert - und siehe da mein wow wird wieder erkannt - doppelt zwar, aber es wird erkannt - Danke




Uhm - doppelt? Inwiefern?


----------



## Spinnemoewe (1. Oktober 2012)

ja bei mir auch, wow steht doppelt drinne, also im pfadfenster, mit 2x dem gleichen eintrag (f:/world of warcraft/) und auch 2x der accountmame im profilfenster

und mein mainchar wird auf der homepage nicht angezeigt... http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=5179265


----------



## Chelrid (14. Oktober 2012)

hat sich erledigt, nach ein paar mal starten erkennt er auch meinen Accont plötzlich.


----------



## Chrifin (21. Oktober 2012)

Habe BLASC 3 gestern installiert. Kannte noch den alten buffed-client - glaub so hieß der?! 

Jedenfalls wird mein Account nicht erkannt. Auch wird der Pfad direkt doppelt erkannt, und ist exakt der selbe.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Ballonede (26. November 2012)

Moin,

wann gibt es wieder eine funktionierende Software (Blasc 3 ), seit dem 29.10.2012 wird nichts mehr aktualisiert obwohl Charakterupload immer erfolgreich war?

Neuerdings geht nicht mal mehr das!

Habe mehrmals Blasc neu installiert, mit dem Ergebnis, WoW wird 2x erkannt aber der Account nicht mehr. Das Feld unter WoW-Profiler / Allgemein ist leer.

Auch im Addon Auswahlfenster im WoW Startmenü kann man den Profiler nicht mehr finden, obwohl er sich im Standardverzeichnis befindet (BLASCProfiler.updbak und 2x *.temp)!

Nutze Win 7 Ultimate (64) und WoW Client 64 bit.

Wäre für Informationen dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Ballonede schrieb:


> Auch im Addon Auswahlfenster im WoW Startmenü kann man den Profiler nicht mehr finden, obwohl er sich im Standardverzeichnis befindet (BLASCProfiler.updbak und 2x *.temp)!



Da sollte aber nur .lua, .toc und .xml drin sein, keine Baks oder Temps oO


----------



## Ttroxor (3. Dezember 2012)

gleiches Problem, nach umbenennnen der Dateien kommt dann im Log folgende Meldung!?!:
2012-12-03 10:52:33,780 [1] *ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "D:\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden*.

Lasst man die *.temp(s) wird das Addon nicht erkannt,
nennt man die Dateien um, gibts kein Update.

Was denn nun???


----------



## Firefoot (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann das mit den Temp's bestätigen - bin auf manuellen Download des AddOn's umgestiegen und hab das automatische Update deaktiviert. Dann geht's wieder.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr das Addon schon mal deinstalliert, Ordner entfernt und neu installiert?


----------



## Ttroxor (5. Dezember 2012)

Blasc wurde komplett deinstalliert (da Charakter nicht mehr aktualisierte), ebenso die angelegten Ordner AppData\Lokal\Blasc3 und AppData\Lokal\Computec_Media_AG. 
Das System (Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit) wurde danach mit CCleaner bereinigt (sicherheitshalber).

Über Mein Link wurde Blasc3Setup.msi gezogen und neu installiert.
Dabei wurden/werden im AddonOrdner BlascProfiler folgende Dateien angelegt/erzeugt:
BLASCProfiler.updbak
BLASCProfiler.toc.temp
BLASCProfiler.xml.temp

_Damit wird das Addon von WOW nicht erkannt* (fehlerhafte Setup-Routine für WIN 7 ?!?)*_- Auch ein Schließen und anschließender Neustart von Blasc3 (sowie des kompletten Pcs)
ändert nichts. 

Nachdem das alleinige umbenennen der Dateien nicht ausreicht( siehe vorhergehenden Post), habe ich nun im Blascprofiler folgende Dateien (kopiert/umbenannt-hinzugefügt)
BLASCProfiler.updbak
BLASCProfiler.toc.temp
BLASCProfiler.xml.temp
_BLASCProfiler.lua
BLASCProfiler.toc
BLASCProfiler.xml

_Mal sehn,obs somit funktioniert. _( Ergebnis wird demnächst hinzu editiert)

_Edit 1: gerade bekam ich folgende Lua-Fehlermeldung:_
WTF\Account\BLANK\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua line 6414:
 malformed number near '1BLASCUpload'


_


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte, ob du das Addon (nicht BLASC) mal richtig deinstalliert und den Ordner entfernt hast?

Und das Setup wurde auch schon mal mit "Als Administrator ausführen" gestartet?

Bei mir läuft es unter Win7 x64 problemlos. Ich vermute mal, dass diese Dateien schon existieren und er nicht das Recht hatte, diese zu entfernen / umzubenennen.


----------



## Ttroxor (5. Dezember 2012)

Sowohl das Addon Blascprofiler als auch unter SavedVariables BlascProfiler.lua u. -lua.bak wurden vorher entfernt.
Blasc wurde erst danach,nachdem dies allein nichts gebracht hatte, neu installiert.
Rechte (Admin) sind vorhanden, ansonst wären auch die ...temp nicht angelegt worden.
Die Setup.msi - da liegt wohl der Hund begraben (eine setup.exe wär wohl besser für Win 7, gibts die auch irgendwo?
und ich bin ja wohl nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem,
bzw.: _*malformed number near '1BLASCUpload'*- da ich kein Spezi in sache lua bin, keine Ahnung ob dies eine Bedeutung/Auswirkung hat_)


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> Die Setup.msi - da liegt wohl der Hund begraben (eine setup.exe wär wohl besser für Win 7, gibts die auch irgendwo?




Kann man nichts dran ändern, außer den MSI-Installer zu installieren.



> bzw.: _*malformed number near '1BLASCUpload'*- da ich kein Spezi in sache lua bin, keine Ahnung ob dies eine Bedeutung/Auswirkung hat_)



Hier setzt entweder WoW oder BLASC3 ne falsche Variable.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Dezember 2012)

So eine Setup.exe macht meistens auch nichts anderes als das MSI-Paket aufzurufen


----------



## Ttroxor (5. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier setzt entweder WoW oder BLASC3 ne falsche Variable.



Und diese "falsche Variable" verhindert wohl das diese ...temp (dateien) nach dem Start/Updateüberprüfung von Blasc die Umwandlung in die normalen Versionen vornehmen
bzw. blockiert Datenübertragung/Charaktualisierung - 

bleibt die Frage nach der Behebung dieses Problems.


Edith: Beim manuellen Upload gibts folgende Fehlermeldung, dies bezieht sich auf folgende Zeile: 4737 BLASCUpload=1BLASCUpload=1:
parse error in line 4737


----------



## Firefoot (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

was is eigentlich mit dem manuellen Upload los - bekomme mit den aktuellen Daten die Fehlermeldung "Applikation Error" nachdem ich auf Charaktere übertragen geklickt hab. Als AddOn verwend ich die Version die sich manuell runterladen läßt.


----------



## Ttroxor (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Installation von Blasc werden wie bereits erwähnt folgende Dateien ( im BlascProfiler) angelegt:
_BLASCProfiler.updbak
BLASCProfiler.toc.temp
BLASCProfiler.xml.temp
_
Das Programm überprüft auf Update und kann dies laut Log:
_*2012-12-06 16:34:50,084 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "D:\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden.*_
nicht ausführen.


Schließt man dann Blasc und nennt die _BLASCProfiler.updbak _in _BLASCProfiler.lua.temp _um,wiederholt sich nach einem Neustart(Updateprüfung) von Blasc das ganze wieder.
D.h. aus der *.lua.temp wurde wieder die *.upd.bak

Irgend etwas stimmt doch da nicht.


----------



## Rosalina Naminé (7. Dezember 2012)

Hiho, 

Habe mir heute Blasc installiert, der Pfad wurde auch automatisch gefunden ( merkwürdigerweise mit 2 identischen Einträgen?) und ich habe ihn noch mal manuell hinzugefügt, um dem Pfad nicht doppelt zu haben aber nichts. Unter dem Tab wo man den WoW Account auswählen soll, gibt es keinen einzigen Account zur Auswahl, es ist komplett leer.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen? Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, habe mir das Tool nämlich extra für den Charakter Import runter geladen.


----------



## Firefoot (7. Dezember 2012)

wenn man das addon manuell runterläd versucht blasc nicht es zu aktualisieren - hochladen tut das teil aber leider auch nix - und wenn man versucht manuell hochzuladen kommt "Applikation Error" auf der Webpage ....

Irgendwas stimmt da seit 5.1 nimmer.

Viel Erfolg!

Michael


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2012)

Mit 5.1 hat tatsächlich was geknallt, bzw. tuts noch - aber wir arbeiten daran.
Auch der Profiler-Fehler wird noch bereinigt.


----------



## Firefoot (7. Dezember 2012)

Danke ZAM !!!

Schönes Wochenende euch Allen!


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> _*malformed number near '1BLASCUpload'*_



Das sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftreten (BLASC-Neustart notwendig).
Außerdem läuft die Charakter-Aktualisierung wieder. In dem Zusammenhang sind die Pets auch wieder drin, sowie das Quest-Modul und die Talente sind endlich korrekt verlinkt in den Charakterprofilen.


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin!

Hat sich mit der Problematik der WoW Erkennung was getan. 

Habe in der Registry die entsprechenden Einträge angelegt. 
Dennoch wird WoW nicht automatisch erkannt. Bei der manuellen Erkennung
kommt das alte Problem mit der "Invalid Installation".

Würde mich über eine kurze Info freuen. 

Danke!


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2013)

Manuelles Anlegen der Registry-Einträge funktioniert nicht unbedingt, das sich gerade hier wohl in der Vergangenheit einiges geändert hat bei Blizzard.

In dem Fall sollte man den Launcher als Administrator starten, das Spiel einmal starten, beenden und danach auch BLASC3 mal neu starten und zurück zur Autoerkennung gehen.

Welche BLASC3-Version nutzt du?


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2013)

Nutze die Version 1.0.0.18

Neu gestartet habe ich sowohl Blasc als auch WoW und den kompletten Rechner mehrmals. 

BLASC auch schon komplett deinstalliert, Verzeichnisse gelöscht und neu installiert.

WoW ist übrigens nicht direkt im Programmverzeichnis auf C: installiert. Nur weil das irgendwo hier schon mal
als mögliche Fehlerquelle genannt wurde.

Habe WoW schon über den Launcher gestartet (als Admin und normal) und auch direkt über die WoW.exe

Mir fällt da nix mehr ein.

Liegt es an Windows 8?


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2013)

Centerman schrieb:


> Liegt es an Windows 8?



Kann ich nicht bestätigen - wir haben es mit Windows 8 getestet. Mh.


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2013)

Na ja, es gibt zwar schlimmeres aber die Welt geht jetzt auch nicht unter dadurch. Vielleicht tut sich ja irgendwann mal was.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2013)

Irgendwelche Security-Programme am laufen, die solche Zugriffe blocken könnten?


----------



## Centerman (13. Februar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Security-Programme am laufen, die solche Zugriffe blocken könnten?



Negativ. Habs sowohl mit als auch ohne Antivir versucht.


----------



## HCFatLiveDE (google mich) (15. Juli 2014)

Hi, hab auch Win7 Ultimate 64 und WoW auf externer Platte. 
Blasc3 erkennt die Installation und wird ebenso beim Login eines Charakters chatlog aufgeführt.
Allerdings wurden bisher keine Daten in mein BuffedProfil übertragen.
Auch die manuelle Übertragung der Charaktere,  die angeblich erfolgreich war, hat nichts gebracht.
Kann mir wer dabei weiter helfen?
THX


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (16. Juli 2014)

Der unten stehende 1. Fehler tritt auf, wenn ich ein Haustierkäfig in das Inventar lege, der 2. Fehler beim herausnehmen (In die Gildenbank legen).
Bei Haustieren, die nicht im Käfig sind, wie z.B. die Kaisermotte Item-ID: 90900 kommt der Fehler nicht.

*1.Fehler*

```
Message: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:392: attempt to concatenate local 'upgrade' (a nil value)
Time: 07/16/14 08:19:39
Count: 8
Stack: [C]: ?
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:392: in function `GetInventory'
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1589: in function `OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>

Locals:
```


*2. Fehler*

```
Message: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:392: attempt to concatenate local 'upgrade' (a nil value)
Time: 07/16/14 08:31:02
Count: 8
Stack: [C]: ?
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:392: in function `GetInventory'
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1002: in function `?'
Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1521: in function `OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>

Locals:
```


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2014)

Welche Version von Profiler hast du denn?


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (16. Juli 2014)

Version 5.4.1

Habe ich letzte Woche erst wieder seit 2011 in Verwendung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juli 2014)

Die aktuelle Version des Profilers ist die Version 5.4.2.

Entferne mal aus dem interface\addons\BLASCProfiler - Ordner die Dateien und starte Blasc neu, dann sollte die richtige Version runtergeladen werden oder lade es dir hier runter: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte bereits die Version 5.4.2

In der beigelegten Readme.txt steht 5.4.1 und in der BLASCProfiler.lua steht version = "5.4.2".

Ich habe aber trotzdem die Dateien gelöscht und mit dem Blasc Programm neu installieren lassen,
der Fehler ist noch immer vorhanden.


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (27. Juli 2014)

Gibt es etwas neues bezüglich dieses Problems?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2014)

Erst wenn ZAM wieder da ist


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (17. August 2014)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gibt es etwas neues bezüglich dieses Problems? [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zam sollte doch wieder da sein oder?[/font]


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2014)

Der ist wieder da, der hatte sich den Thread hier nur nicht auf Wiedervorlage gesetzt. Ich schaue es mir gerade an.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
seit geraumer Zeit wird mein Buffedprofil http://my.buffed.de/...2/index/profile nicht mehr aktuallisiert.

Blasc 3 sagt mir Daten wurden erfolgreich übertragen, jedoch passiert hier nichts.
Ich habe auch versucht meine Chars manuell in myBuffed zu ziehen, jedoch klappt dies auch nicht, obwohl er sagt "erfolgt".

Eine Übersicht aller Chars (z.B. Umthakathi) siehe über den o.a. Link, alle sind auf dem Server Thrall EU.

Danke für die Mühe. 

P.S.: Alles aktuell, Windows 8 64bit.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2014)

Der Bug ist behoben.


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

kannst du mal bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.toc im Verzeichnis \Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler\ mit einem Text-Editor (Notepad) öffnen und schauen, welche Version da drin steht? Aktuell ist jetzt 5.4.3.

Gruß


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. August 2014)

Ich habe 5.4.2 drin stehen, habe aber das Programm neu von der HP runtergeladen. 
Installiere Blasc Upfates automatisch ist auch aktiv. 

Die Blasc...lua.temp hat Version 5.4.3

Adminrechte hab ich dem Programm auch gegeben.....kann ich die temp einfach als aktiv setzen und die andere dafür raus bzw. sehe gerade das alle neuen Dateien als .temp im Verzeichniss stehen und die alten als aktiv.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. August 2014)

Hab jetzt alle .temp als aktiv gesetzt, nun läd er zumindest alles hoch.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2014)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Hab jetzt alle .temp als aktiv gesetzt, nun läd er zumindest alles hoch.



Klingt nach einem Bug in BLASC beim Updaten. Muss ich prüfen.


----------



## Gwyddyn (29. August 2014)

Hallo,
hatte dasselbe Problem, Windows 7 64 Bit. Autoupdates etc. aktiv.
Neu runtergeladen, Installation gestartet, reparieren gewählt.
Version: 5.4.4
Immerhin meldet Blasc jetzt, dass die Daten erfolgreich übertragen werden. Updates auf my.buffed.de waren zwar mit deutlicher Verzögerung sichtbar, aber läuft jetzt (Edit um 16:16)

cu
Gwyddyn


----------



## OlleNudel (30. August 2014)

Ja ganz genau - das blöde Problem habe ich auch: 

Account hier angelegt - BLASC3 runter geladen - nach Anweisung installiert - Accounts gefunden - ABER !!! Keine Charaktere in meinem Profil gespeichert. 
Manuelle Übertragung funktioniert angeblich, aber trotzdem werden die Daten NICHT in mein Profil übernommen. 

Wie ich sehe interessiert das aber schon länger keinen mehr, denn mein Vorredner hat am 15.7.2014 gepostet und keine Antwort bekommen.

Wenn BLASC in den nächsten Tagen nicht funktioniert fliegt es vom Rechner.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. August 2014)

Poste doch mal den/die Charnamen, welche hochgeladen wurden.


----------



## OlleNudel (31. August 2014)

Aber sicher doch - gerne sogar - ich wäre ja froh wenn es funktioniert.

Ansarai und Ansori bei WOW

Danke für die wirklich schnelle Reaktion - das ist unerwartet!


----------



## Pallando@Sen'jin (1. September 2014)

Funktioniert.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte leider aus irgendeinem Grund kein Abo mehr auf diesem Thread liegen.

BLASC3 haben wir vergangene Woche gepatcht, auch wenn die Versionsnummer sich nicht geändert hat. Grund ist, dass das Addon BLASCProfiler bei einigen Systemen nicht korrekt aktualisiert wurde sondern nur *.temp-Dateien in dem Verzeichnis abgelegt wurden aber die alte Version nicht korrekt überschrieben. Ein Neustart von BLASC3 sollte helfen.

Was aber den Datenabgleich angeht, dazu benötige ich folgende Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" und zwar die, die auch BLASC hochlädt. 
Die liegt in: \WTF\Accont\DEIN_ACCOUNT_NAME\SavedVarialbes (nicht die .bak-Datei)

Schicke die mir bitte an support@buffed.de und füge den Link zu diesem Thread hier in die E-Mail ein.

Gruß


----------

